# Albino African Pygmy Hedgehog



## Kizzu (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey. 

I don't often post in this section of the forum as I'm more of a 'Tarantula' guy, but some friends keep Albino African Pygmy Hedgehogs and they have recently given birth to one female (or at least we think it's female). Several questions regarding this:

The mother rejected the baby, throwing it out of the Viv when they opened it to put food inside. Is it better to hand rear anyway?

What kind of food should be provided?

What kind of habitat should it be kept in, and is there an age that it should be allowed outside in sunlight?

Any other advice would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Kizzu said:


> Hey.
> 
> I don't often post in this section of the forum as I'm more of a 'Tarantula' guy, but some friends keep Albino African Pygmy Hedgehogs and they have recently given birth to one female (or at least we think it's female). Several questions regarding this:
> 
> ...


 
You really need to join here Pygmy Hogs UK - African Pygmy Hedgehog Forum


----------



## Kizzu (Nov 10, 2009)

Alright, thanks alot! :2thumb:


----------



## pgag_1_york (Mar 12, 2008)

how old is the hoglet? as that depends on the answers but its never better hand feed a hoglet unless the mother is ill etc...

more info here: Pygmy Hogs UK - African Pygmy Hedgehog Forum



> and is there an age that it should be allowed outside in sunlight?


and what?


----------



## Kizzu (Nov 10, 2009)

pgag_1_york said:


> how old is the hoglet? as that depends on the answers but its never better hand feed a hoglet unless the mother is ill etc...
> 
> more info here: Pygmy Hogs UK - African Pygmy Hedgehog Forum
> 
> and what?



It's around 4 weeks old. I've registered on the other forum and posted the same topic there, thanks again for the link.

They're wondering about the sunlight issue as they sometimes take the male and female outside in a run, and wondering if the young would be able to go out also. This doesn't entirely sound correct to me, disturbing the female with the young (which may be why she was rejected? I don't know), but I don't know much about hogs which is why I'm posting here!

Thanks again.


----------

